# mystery platter



## Jay B. Turnin (Jul 3, 2020)

this is a piece of "found" wood, i have no idea what it is but could tell it would be interesting so i turned a simple shallow platter, not technically complex but very intriguing, enjoy and please let me know if you have the answer to my mystery.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 3, 2020)

Jay B. Turnin said:


> this is a piece of "found" wood, i have no idea what it is but could tell it would be interesting so i turned a simple shallow platter, not technically complex but very intriguing, enjoy and please let me know if you have the answer to my mystery.
> 
> View attachment 189963
> 
> ...


Who cares what it is other than pretty wood..... The finished piece has a lot going for it......Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 3, 2020)

It is a good looking piece of wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 3, 2020)

Nice find!


----------



## Maverick (Jul 3, 2020)

Very cool. Great job of bringing the beauty of the wood out.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 3, 2020)

Pretty piece


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 3, 2020)

Dunno? But it sure is pretty!


----------



## Rocking RP (Jul 3, 2020)

Excellent


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 3, 2020)

My guess is: Drift Wood. You applied your magic and voila! Beauty! Chuck


----------

